# Proving the point an armed society is a polite society.



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

police in Richmond VA had reported ZERO arrests then did make 1 arrest , https://www.theepochtimes.com/virgi...yRRR69vvv6FhXnxWyFmPtm424-x9RcvMLa5bx95BVZIxk

the 1 arrest actually looks to be an Antifa or similar instigator and was arrested after 3 times being asked to remove a banana that she was using to cover her face a typical tactic used by instigators.

reported numbers 6K went through security to the capitol building they estimated 22K outside the fence most all of them armed.

people open carried all manner of handgun , rifle , lots of pistol brace firearms and pistols. mags were in , this wasn't a bunch of empty rifles 

the governors talk had been almost anticipating, pushing for , building up to an expected major issue it would have vindicated his hate for his citizens , face it 22K people with that kind of fire power could have done any thing they wanted, what they wanted was for everything to stay peaceful and their voices be heard that they were not the bad people the governor wants to tell everyone they are.

28K and not one arrest of a Petitioner has to be some sort of a new record for peaceful demonstration


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

And they cleaned up after themselves!


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Same would work with Raver's...just dont try it with soccer fans


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Meinecke said:


> Same would work with Raver's...just dont try it with soccer fans


soccer fans are "special" and generally not red blooded , gun loving Americas.

not to say that red blooded gun loving Americans can't like a match of soccer, but they are probably already the well behaved ones whom just go to the bar and make some noise.

but I bet a lot less soccer fans would through rock through windows if a bullet came back , probably wouldn't make that mistake twice.

or jump on cars ans smash the windows in if bullets came back , I think that is called accelerated learning cause and effect.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

It made the Governor look bad on many levels. I was very proud of my Virginia brothers and sisters.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

HDRider said:


> It made the Governor look bad on many levels. I was very proud of my Virginia brothers and sisters.


Yes it did, and I don't imagine he'll retain his seat in 2021.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

ANY politician who wants to restrict law-abiding gun ownership should look bad. Hats off and a bow to the lawful, peaceful demonstrators of Virginia.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> I was very proud of my Virginia brothers and sisters.


There were people there from many states.
One of my good friends attended and posted a lot of video on Facebook while it was happening.
He's *very* active in pro-gun efforts.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Gov looks kinda bad here too...

https://img.thedailybeast.com/image...o/v1549060068/190201-julia-ralph-tease_yzissk


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> a banana that she was using to cover her face a typical tactic used by instigators.


In the interest of picking nits, how do you cover your face with a banana?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

muleskinner2 said:


> In the interest of picking nits, how do you cover your face with a banana?


in the interest of honesty I don't spell that well and spell check "helped" me out with that.

a bandanna is what I meant , the rectangular piece of fabric that people use to cover their hear or face 

but since you asked 



































but I think Antifa wears them more like this


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up. I try to learn something new every day.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Just be glad they didn't use those deadly banana clips.....
View attachment 82822


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Main stream media fail , worst white nationalist rally ever. that is what many media outlets were pitching this as last week.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> worst white nationalist rally ever










https://www.facebook.com/TheGunWriter/photos/a.425273707560594/2796942200393721/?type=3&theater


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Dang that makes me proud to be ...........human.


----------

